# Kurzer Zwischenbericht.....



## havkat (4. März 2003)

Moin!

Grönländer bummelich 45cm, Klaps auf den Po und für´s nächste Frühjahr verabredet.
Einen weiteren Pupsie kurz nach Anhieb verloren (Mäulchen zu klein?)
Eine Weitere gesehen.
Wenn ich wieder ganz auftauen sollte, geh ich morgen wieder rein.
(bibber, frier, bibber)


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. März 2003)

*Sauber.* 
Das ist doch schon mal was !  :m  #h


----------



## Ace (4. März 2003)

gute Nachrichten havkat#6
Petri für morgen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. März 2003)

Das ist doch schon mal was. Zumindestens weiß Du schon in diesem Jahr wie sich Fisch an der Rute anfühlt!  Ich durfte noch nicht so richtig loslegen in diesem Jahr. :c 

Laß das Wasser erstmal wärmer werden, dann bekomm ich auch mein Silber raus!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. März 2003)

Viel Glück für morgen. Vieleicht werden sie ja größer.  #a


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. März 2003)

Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an....
Drücke ebenfalls für morgen die Daumen :m 
....und es wird wärmer...und feuchter :q 
Denke mal, dass ich am Wochenende den nächsten Versuch starten werde :g 
und die nächste Woche dann sowieso  :q  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Hamwe (4. März 2003)

Moin!   Höhrt sich ja Prima an!!!Bei mir kribbelt es auch schon wieder richtig in den Fingern muß aber immer wenn ich an die Küste will 500 km fahren dann überlegt man sich schon mal wann man das nächste mal fährt. 
 :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## havkat (4. März 2003)

@dorschdiggler

Der Regen ist, mit Sicherheit, wärmer als die Ostsee. :q


----------



## Maddin (4. März 2003)

Mach mich nur noch f*ckriger :r Eigentlich ist bei mir der nächste Angeltermin in 2 1/2 Wochen auf Fünen geplant.....aber so bringst du meine Beziehung in Gefahr


----------



## MFGI (4. März 2003)

Habe gehört, daß sich die Großeltern der 45 er noch in dem Bereich aufhalten sollen. :q 
VIEL ERFOLG MORGEN!


----------



## havkat (4. März 2003)

@Maddin
Kopf einziehen und durch!

@MFGI
Schaun wir mal. :q

@all
Thanx, melde mich (friere jetzt schon)  #d


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. März 2003)

Nicht frieren......FISCHEN  :q  :q  :q 

@ Maddin.......

Tja......was soll ich dazu sagen.... ;+ 
Geniesse die Beziehung und lass die Küste mal ein klein wenig ausser acht  :q 
Soll manchmal besser sein


----------



## mot67 (5. März 2003)

fahre jetzt nach weissenhaus :z
vielleicht kann ich morgen auch was berichten!


----------



## havkat (5. März 2003)

Moin!

Von 09.30-14.30 keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.
Nase abgefroren und Füsse gefühllos. :q
Schei.. Ostwind!  :r 

Gebe nicht auf......begrabt mich an der Biegung des Flusses!
:q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. März 2003)

Moin Torsten,



> Grönländer bummelich 45cm, Klaps auf den Po und für´s nächste Frühjahr verabredet



selber Schuld, aber nichts für ungut  :q  :m 

Unser Lieblingsthema, hat schon fast den Charakter eines &quot;running Gags&quot;

Ansonsten, sollen wir dich jetzt schon begraben oder warten bis ... :q 

Wat is mit Samstach ?

und wünsch dir fettes &quot;Petri Heil&quot; für den Rest der Woche.

Grüße Stephan #h


----------



## havkat (5. März 2003)

Moin Stephan!



> Unser Lieblingsthema, hat schon fast den Charakter eines &quot;running Gags



Du weißt doch warum ich so *GROSSE KESCHER * brauche. :q


----------



## mot67 (6. März 2003)

bin auch zurück, in weissenhaus waren gestern vormittag 9 angler im wasser, 
einer mit bellyboat, ziemlich scharfer süd-ostwind und leider keine forellen weit und breit.
nachmittags in wallnau auch fehlanzeige, genau wie heute auf m kutter von heiligenhafen aus. 
14 angler, 7 dorsche, das ganze bei windstärke 5-6...
hat halt nich sein sollen, kann nur besser werden 
gruss mot(immernoch durchgefroren)


----------



## havkat (6. März 2003)

Moin!

Auch heute nixnüscht. Der Wind hat mich fast vom Riff gepustet.
Ich lass es erstmal sein. In meinem Alter bekommt man schnell Rheuma! :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. März 2003)

Hey Havkat...
sooo alt bist Du nun auch wieder nicht  :q 
Gib Alles ....... Du weisst doch :

NUR DER KÖDER IM WASSER FÄNGT !!!!!

NIcht aufgeben..... morgen kommt die Warmfront....
(spätestens aber Übermorgen)  :m


----------



## havkat (6. März 2003)

Neennee, lass ma stecken!

Das Wasser ist so kalt, daß es einen glatt zur Königin machen kann!  #t :q
Nächste Woche hab ich wieder volles Jobprogramm.
Aber das folgende WE ist wieder ein seeehr langes.
Dann werd ich mal wieder ´n büschn um die Ecken schaun.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. März 2003)

Ich wiederhole mich hier ja sehr gerne.....
ab morgen Mittag.....fischen , fischen, fischen....
Das mit dem Fangen überlasse ich dem Zufall.... :q


----------



## saeboe (6. März 2003)

@havkat
Moin nur nicht aufgeben!!!!
Letzten Sonntag war auch kein BAdewetter. Trotzdem kamen viele viele Fische raus. Der Wind ist doch gut, müßtest gut bewegtes Wasser haben, da verlieren die Forellen Ihre scheu. Am besten habe ich auf Knallfarbe(orange/rot) gefangen, und gaaanz langsam drehen, dann  kommt bestimmt noch was, denn jeder TAg sieht anders aus. Nur nicht aufgeben. Man braucht ja auch nicht bis zum Hals ins Wasser rennen. Viel PEtri wünsch ich Dir!!!


----------



## havkat (14. März 2003)

Moin!

Kumpel war kurz auf´n Gläschen hier. Kam gerade aus dem Wasser.
Hatte 5 (fünf) Grönländer, alle so umbei 40cm.
Alle wieder bei Muddi, logisch.
Eine, recht Gute, hat ihm kurz vor´m Finale den Finger gezeigt.
Hatte noch eine, ganz &quot;angeregte&quot; Unterhaltung mit einem &quot;Angler&quot; der 8 (acht)Grönländer an Land liegen hatte, die,z.T., das Klassenziel von 40cm, wenn überhaupt, nur knapp erreichten.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. März 2003)

Fällt einem nichts zu ein...... #d 
Manche lernen es nie.... :e 
Aber glaub mir, so lange die Mefos noch gut beissen, wird sich so ein Bild immer wiederholen - leider .....
...und dann wundern sich immer Alle, wenn es irgendwann Verbote und neue Regeln hagelt....


----------



## anguilla (15. März 2003)

...mir auch nicht :r

leider gibt es viele &quot;Angler&quot; die nur an Mutti&acute;s Kochtopf denken...und nicht über den Tellerrand hinaus! Schade! #d


----------



## havkat (17. März 2003)

Moin!

Heute von 09.00-17.30 das Wasser gequirlt.
Nase verbrannt, viel frische Luft geatmet, um ein Haar die Badesaison eröffnet  #d und einen 12jährigen Jungangler komplett mit dem Virus verseucht. :q
Achja, keinerlei Kontakte/Beobachtungen die darauf schließen lassen, daß es Fische der Gattung Trutta trutta in der Ostsee gibt.
Achja,achja....die ersten Tangläufer spaddeln rum.
Wecker für morgen ist gestellt......


----------



## Broesel (18. März 2003)

@Havkat,

dann wünsche ich dir und deiner Nase alles Gute und besonders Petri. Irgendwo schwimmen sie... ;+ 
Aber das mit der Badesaison...warte noch etwas. Selbst Würmer fühlen sich bei der Temperatur noch nicht wohl... :q

Aber mit Trutta muß es doch endlich mal wieder klappen... :m


----------



## havkat (18. März 2003)

Moin!

@Broesel



> Selbst Würmer fühlen sich bei der Temperatur noch nicht wohl...



Pööööh! :q

Und es gibt sie doch.....auch wenn sie sich nicht in den Kescher bringen lassen.  #d 
Heute, um die Mittagszeit, eine &quot;Mittfünfziger&quot; als Aussteiger. 
Stand ´ne hübsche Welle, waten nicht möglich. Wollte den Fisch stranden und dabei ging sie in der Brandung flöten. Tjä so is dat.
Habe noch einen mächtigen Fisch in unmittelbarer Ufernähe gesehen. Seeeehr langer aber auch noch sehr schlanker, rostbraun gefärbter Milchner.
*Den* in vier Wochen....ööööha!! :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. März 2003)

Schade Havkat.....
aber den Milchner hast Du Dir sicher vorgemerkt  :q 
Die Sonne hat aber auch shon ganz ordentlich Kraft....wenn jetzt die Nächte auch noch etwas wärmer werden, dann geht wieder was....
Auf jeden Fall ärgere ich mich, dass ich keinen Urlaub mehr habe....Ich könnte sonst wenigstens meinen Teint ein wenig auffrischen ....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. März 2003)

Ich war heute auch los und habe eine Flunder von ca. 45 cm gefangen. Er war schön dick und kein Anzeichen von Milch! Hat so unglücklich auf einen Gladsax gebissen, das er gleich ein Auge verlor! Donnerstag wird er verspeist!   Von Mefos und Dorschen war nix zu sehen. Noch nicht mal Fischkontakt hatte ich!


----------



## fishing-willi (18. März 2003)

ich will freitag abend und samstag morgen wieder los!
die sonne müsste das wasser doch n bissel erwärmt haben, so dass die in wurfweite kommen!
ich werd dann berichten, wie es war!!

gruß fishing-willi


----------



## havkat (20. März 2003)

Moin!

Gestern gegen 14.00 die Segel gestrichen.
Kalter, nördlicher und böiger Wind, glasklares, totes Wasser. 
Aus Trotz werde ich morgen, mit noch´n paar Bekloppten, bis Sonntag nach Südschweden düsen und die Küste von Skåne beackern. (gesetzl. Schonmaß 50cm :q)

Bisse Tage!


----------



## anguilla (20. März 2003)

Dann auch Dir &acute;ne Menge Petri! :m

...und Beeeeericht !!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (20. März 2003)

.......und Fooooootos !! :m  #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. März 2003)

war gestern in Steinbeck und hatte mit einem Freund jeder eine untermaßige Forelle! Die ersten Wasserasseln und Krabben waren zu sehn. Wasser ist sehr kalt!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. März 2003)

@ BBangler

Und warum sieht man keine Fotos von solchen Event´s bei Dir ?? Du hast doch nun auch eine DiGi und soooo günstig ersteigert bei Ebay und die Ersatzsakkus auch noch.
Also....... lass doch mal Fotos sehen.

(komm mir nicht jetzt das Du die nicht mit an die See nimmst)   :q  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. März 2003)

Kann Dir nur Bilder von Boltenhagen zeigen. In Steinbeck hatte ich meine vergessen. Die lütten Forellen hab ich nicht photographiert! Wenn ich wüßt , wie das funktioniert mit Bilder einstellen?! ;+  Hab leider kein Webspace oder wie das heißt! Kannst mich ja mal Unterrichten darin: Mikefish! :m 

Hier noch ein Bild von Boltenhagen im Anhang
!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. März 2003)

@ BBangler

Na also klappt doch....wenn man nur will.  :q 
Nur Steine kenne wir alle oder habe ich Dich dazwischen irgendwo übersehen ??  :m  :q 

Webspace und Co. wurde hier schon X-Mal erläutert, benutze bitte die Suchfunktion.  Findest doch sonst immer alles!    :m  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. März 2003)

Moin Christian!
Beschäftige dich mal mit dem AB Fotoalbum . Da hast du praktisch Webspace und kannst deine Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. März 2003)

Dann werde ich mich mal damit beschäftigen!

@ Mikefish

Die Steine sind nicht so kamerascheu wie ich! Schönes Revier bei Flachwasser ist auch mal was schönes. Es müssen nicht immer nur Fische auf dem Photo sein!


----------



## havkat (24. März 2003)

Moin!

Zurück von der schonischen Küste.
Herrliche Gegend, sympathische Angler, an alten &quot;Tatorten&quot; gefischt......kurz gesagt: Zwei Tage Hardcore-Fischen im &quot;Meerforellengarten&quot;.
Werd mal ´nen kleinen Bericht zusammenfrickeln, erwartet aber nicht zuviel.  
Mit den Fotos dauerts noch ´n büschn (immer noch keine Digi  #d)


----------



## havkat (11. April 2003)

Sooo, gerade wieder im Hause.

Dralle Fünfziger, biss gegen 15.30 im Uferbereich auf 18g Sølvpilen-grün/silber.
Ganz ordentliche Welle, angestaubtes bis trübes Wasser.
Mageninhalt: Einige Tangläufer, eine Sandgarnele.
Der einzige Kontakt des Tages.

Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen? So zwei Wochen Bahamas oder so?
Oder muss ich morgen zum Wiegen gehen?
Schiet, schon filetiert!  :q


----------



## anguilla (11. April 2003)

Na Petri, havkat! :m



> Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen? So zwei Wochen Bahamas oder so?



Neee, aber deinen Bericht mußte noch tippen.... :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. April 2003)

Na da hats ja endlich geklappt. Glückwunsch und...


----------



## Kunze (11. April 2003)

Hallo Partner!

Glückwunsch... :m #h


----------



## mot67 (11. April 2003)

hab heut auch endlich meine erste 2003er forelle landen können, 
gut massig, aber sie schwimmt wieder 
auf grün/gelben snaps, den ich nur raufgemacht habe, 
weil 100 meter vor mir drei bellyboatler einen dorsch nach dem anderen gezockt haben...


----------



## MFGI (11. April 2003)

Daß Du eine Menge von der Angelei verstehst ist bekannt,
aber jetzt auch noch einen Fisch fängst...:q
Petri Heil! Der Anfang ist gemacht!
Werde mir jetzt auf Deinen Fisch und natürlich auf das grandiose 3:1 meiner Eintracht in Aachen einen Bac genehmigen.


----------



## Ace (13. April 2003)

Petri Heil...endlich hört man wieder gute Nachrichten...ich will jetzt auch mal wieder n büschen Silber


----------

